# Mileage tracking apps



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi. Handy tax tip. 
Go active when you leave your house. You get to write all of the mileage you drive while active (with or without a rider). It adds up pretty darn quickly! 

What mileage tracking app are you using?


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

MyRideTrac said:


> Hi. Handy tax tip.
> Go active when you leave your house. You get to write all of the mileage you drive while active (with or without a rider). It adds up pretty darn quickly!
> 
> What mileage tracking app are you using?


(By "active" I presume you mean "Online".)

I really like that Hurdlr can start and stop tracking with one touch. But, it doesn't store maps of the trips.

So, I use SherpaShare and leave it on all the time (and discard personal trips to keep under the 60 free trips per month).


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

MyRideTrac said:


> Hi. Handy tax tip.
> Go active when you leave your house. You get to write all of the mileage you drive while active (with or without a rider). It adds up pretty darn quickly!
> 
> What mileage tracking app are you using?


Tried a bunch of them ... best one by far is Trip Log (www.webtriplog.com). *personally, I don't care about free apps, as I can deduct the cost of this app from my taxes


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> personally, I don't care about free apps, as I can deduct the cost of this app from my taxes


My late mother in law, an accidental landlord, "didn't care" at first what anything cost, because she could deduct the business expenses ... as if that made everything free! When she revealed that was her thinking, I showed her that deducting any expense only made it cheaper by the amount of her tax rate; if her rate was 30%, any $1000 expense still cost her $700. And, that the real test was the expected return on that $700 investment. Suddenly, she started caring more about the bills.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

RichR said:


> My late mother in law, an accidental landlord, "didn't care" at first what anything cost, because she could deduct the business expenses ... as if that made everything free! When she revealed that was her thinking, I showed her that deducting any expense only made it cheaper by the amount of her tax rate; if her rate was 30%, any $1000 expense still cost her $700. And, that the real test was the expected return on that $700 investment. Suddenly, she started caring more about the bills.


I totally understand the logic behind business deductions ... I've owned several successful businesses over the past 30 years. That said, I need the data I need for my taxes ... and I'm not going to remove a few trips to get a free app ... when this app fee is cheap enough. I don't buy things I don't need, just because I can deduct it; but at the same token ... I try to buy the tools I need and support the developers/builders of those tools ... as I am a developer too.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Tried a bunch of them ... best one by far is Trip Log (www.webtriplog.com). *personally, I don't care about free apps, as I can deduct the cost of this app from my taxes


TripLog is my app as well


----------

